# Шейный остеохондроз



## Helen1.82 (21 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи! Обращаюсь к Вам с такой проблемой: сколиоз и шейный остеохондроз у меня были всегда, но в прошлом году,после вторых родов появились боли в правой части головы,от шеи и до виска. Так же болела правая часть лица,где гайморовы пазухи, правый глаз и в районе нижней челюсти. Прошла ЛОРа-проблем не обнаружено. Пошла к неврологу. По результатам МРТ головного мозга-все чисто. Прошла рентген шейного отдела позвоночника. Результат во вложении. Невролог поставил диагноз: цервикалгия. Синдром ирритации затылочного нерва справа на фоне шейного остеохондроза, Rg2. Назначил: милдронат,централ в,аквадетрим,массаж.  Массаж прошла,таблетки пропила. Улучшения незначительные. Что еще можно предпринять? К какому врачу идти? Заранее спасибо и извиняюсь за качество фото.


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2018)

@Helen1.82, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Фев 2018)

Меняйте врача!
Из обследований - УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.
Обратитесь за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Helen1.82 (21 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо Вам огромное за быстрый ответ. Да, я уже и сама думала о мануальном терапевте,тк ничего не помогает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2018)

> Прошла ЛОРа-проблем не обнаружено.


А какое обследование?


----------



## Helen1.82 (22 Фев 2018)

У меня увеличен лимфоузел подчелюстной справа. Я его прощупываю. По УЗИ он в пределах нормы. ЛОР смотрел только визуально. Кроме хр.тонзиллита ничего не нашел.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2018)

> Так же болела правая часть лица,где гайморовы пазухи, правый глаз и в районе нижней челюсти...


Нерв который отвечает за это место не водит из шейного отдела.
И жалоба конкретная.
Я бы сделал снимки и показался неврологу, чтобы оценить тройничный нерв.


----------



## Helen1.82 (22 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, меня может неделю ничего не беспокоить,а потом опять всё разом начинает болеть: правая половина лица и головы, нижняя челюсть тоже справа...

Снимок тройничного нерва? Просто не встречала такой услуги в клиниках..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2018)

@Helen1.82, снимок гайморовой пазухи.
Причины боли в лице:

1. Невралгия языкоглоточного нерва 
2. Невралгия верхнего гортанного нерва
3. Невралгия крылонебного ганглия (Сладера)
4. Невралгия назоцилиарного ганглия (Чарлена) -
5. Оталгия (боль в области уха) 
6. Дисфункция височно-челюстного сустава в
7. Каротидиния
8. Одонтогенная боль
9. Атипичная боль в лице (атипичная прозопалгия)
10. Мышечная боль лица
11. невралгия тройничного нерва
12. Невралгия лицевого нерва, там тоже бывает своеобразная боль
13. Мигрень
14. Синуситы
15.Психогенные боли
16. Кластерные головные боли


----------



## Helen1.82 (22 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное за такой подробный ответ!


----------



## АлексейТ (22 Фев 2018)

Helen1.82 написал(а):


> появились боли в правой части головы,от шеи и до виска. Так же болела правая часть лица,где гайморовы пазухи, правый глаз и в районе нижней челюсти








Картина отраженной боли и локализация триггерных точек в верхней части трапецевидной мышцы.
Сплошным красным показана основная зона боли, зернистым - возможные дополнительные зоны.


----------



## Helen1.82 (22 Фев 2018)

@АлексейТ, именно в этой зоне и болит+ лицо ближе к носу


----------



## АлексейТ (22 Фев 2018)

Попробуйте помассировать эту мышцу и места возможного расположения триггерных точек(чёрным крестиком отмечены)


----------



## Helen1.82 (22 Фев 2018)

@АлексейТ, спасибо! Попробую.


----------



## Helen1.82 (3 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, посмотрите пожалуйста снимки. Делала их для ортодонта,но может по ним видно пазухи? Болит в районе правой гайморовой пазухи. Может киста? Уже не знаю,что думать. А еще,если на снимке хорошо видно шейный отдел позвоночника, то что можете сказать, в каком он состоянии? Снимки,к сожалению выдают на фото бумаге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2018)

Шея кривая, и кофоз вместо лодоза.
Но снимки не ставят диагноз, а подтверждают или опровергают его.
По гаймориту.
Надо все же не гадать и дойти до специалиста.


----------



## Helen1.82 (3 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! Да,обязательно к ЛОРу схожу.


----------

